# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  die bisschen andere Musik...

## schiene

Ab und zu muss es richtig krachen und die Texte dürfen ruhig von dem ein oder anderen 
 in die Rubrik "krank" eigestuft werden.
Es gibt eine grosse Anzahl von Musikrichtungen Black Metal,NDH (Neue Deutsche Härte) u.a.
fangen wir mal an.....



und Techno........



Ps
das wird sicher @Willi`s Lieblingstread im Musikbereich ::  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> das wird sicher @Willi`s Lieblingstread im Musikbereich


*.@..Schieneeeeeeä...*

...ich bin  sehr tolerant
was das Leben, die Vögelei und das saufen anbelangt...

...aber kann mal jemand diesem Müll wech räumen  ::

----------


## Mr Mo

Da verwechselst du wohl mal wieder Toleranz mit Ignoranz.
Es zwingt dich doch niemand das anzuhören, also warum stört es dich?
Meinste jedem gefallen alle deine Blues - Opas? Sicher nicht, aber keiner
beschwert sich.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Da verwechselst du wohl mal wieder Toleranz mit Ignoranz.


...Dr. Moo
scheinbar bist du Raucher
und hast somit Recht !  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Ich mache den Thread nicht zu, möchte aber auf den extra angelegten Blog hinweisen.

http://siamonline.de/vbb/entry.php/9...vom-Mainstream

----------

